# help please!!! foreman 450 .



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Got a friend with a 04 foreman 450. We just put a new crank, main bearings,timing chain,Chain tensioner, new 60 over boar,piston, rings ,wrist pin and a 14% gear reduction. Got the hole thing put together and its knocking!!!!! Took it all back apart just to recheck and everything looks good. Is it possible that it could be the gear reduction making the knocking sound ??????


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

No reason for the GR to make any noise. The 14% is a drop-in reduction using all OE/unmodified parts. 

Double/triple check your cam timing & valve adjustments.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks. We found out that the cylinder was bored out wrong letting the piston knock against the side of the cylinder.


----------

